
Show HN: Konami Code Using React Hooks - Raed667
https://codesandbox.io/s/yq6lvqxo6x
======
Waterluvian
So basically hooks can be used as state mixins. I wonder if we can wrap them
entirely up in a @decorator and trivially apply them to SFC.

Also makes me wonder about the same concept for class components.

